# Need rec'd on good Historicist resources



## nwink (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello all. I need some recommendations of good resources (articles, books, etc) that convinced you of the Historicist position, that the Westminster Assembly was correct about the pope being the anti-Christ, etc. 

Also, could you give a few thoughts about why you are convinced of the Historicist position and what de-convinced you about your previous view. Thanks!


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Oct 12, 2010)

The Geneva Bible notes

Francis Turretin's Treatise on Antichrist.

My website (linked below) has links to both so you can read them online. Visit the Weblinks page.

The Ruin of Antichrist by John Bunyan.

Also, Dr. Francis Nigel Lee has some good writings on the subject. (The Historicism Research Foundation hosts some of his articles on their site. It appears that Dr. Lee's own website is down.)



nwink said:


> Hello all. I need some recommendations of good resources (articles, books, etc) that convinced you of the Historicist position, that the Westminster Assembly was correct about the pope being the anti-Christ, etc.
> 
> Also, could you give a few thoughts about why you are convinced of the Historicist position and what de-convinced you about your previous view. Thanks!


----------



## Kaalvenist (Oct 13, 2010)

I highly recommend Turretin (even though the translation seems iffy in places, the printed book has terrible font, binding, etc... but it's still Turretin).

I would also recommend...

-Thomas Manton's Sermons on 2 Thessalonians 2: Eighteen Sermons on 2 Thessalonians. 2 by Thomas Manton
-Alexander Hislop, "The Light of Prophecy Let In on the Dark Places of the Papacy": The light of prophecy let in on the ... - Google Books
-James Henderson, "Popery, the Antichrist of Scripture": The James Begg Society
-James Begg, "Popery in Scripture": The James Begg Society
-H. Grattan Guiness, "Romanism and the Reformation": Romanism and the reformation: from ... - Google Books
-David Silversides, "The Antichrist: A Biblical and Confessional View" (audio message): http://nesher.org.uk/JBSaudio/jbsAM_1997.mp3

From one Covenanter brother to another. ;-)


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

John Gill's commentary on the whole Bible.


----------



## ADKing (Oct 29, 2010)

An excellent sermon series on Revelation (not yet complete) is here SermonAudio.com - Sermons by Pastor Steven Dilday

A short essay that is also interesting is here: Two Essays on the Thought of George Gillespie by Steven Dilday in Christianity


----------

